# Waste grey water pipe tap replacement photo



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Photo below of waste pipe tap similar to my missing one, as per my previous thread.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pipe*

Try

www.caktanks.co.uk or www.leisureshopdirect.co.uk

Russell


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheers veron
One in the post this week to you.

Phill


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Many thanks Phill, also for the spare. I've fitted the tap. It's fine. Brilliant!

Veronica


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

veron said:


> Many thanks Phill, also for the spare. I've fitted the tap. It's fine. Brilliant!
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica
Great news. Thanks

Phill


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Morning Vernon

Can you give me the catalogue # / location for the tap please?

Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Same as

Mine got ripped off in the snow


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Thks Techno. Just reminded me as to how stiff our tap was to turn (and getting worse) so time for a change.

Rgds

Brent


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

b2tus said:


> Thks Techno. Just reminded me as to how stiff our tap was to turn (and getting worse) so time for a change.
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Brent


Spray something like spray grease or put vaseline on the gate whilst you turn it round and round and this wil free it.

If anyone wants one please PM me with an address

Phill


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Afternoon Vernon

Thanks to your email and pic I found similar in the 'pond section' of our local gardening centre at the grand cost of £4.55.

Just the ticket.

Many thanks for the heads up


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


My waste water tap was becoming very stiff and causing the pipe to block up with grease. I cut it off and replaced it with a wine bottle stopper, works fine, and the waste water pipe stays much cleaner.



Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

To make it easy to use, spray the tap with silicone furniture polish a few times. :wink: 

As an aside, NEVER use WD40 on plastic. One of its ingredients swells the plastic and makes things worse. :evil:


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks all. Tried silicon spray on the tap but didn't make any difference.

For the price of a couple of pints, thought it worth replacing.

Great service from eBay supplier.....it arrived today.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> If anyone wants one please PM me with an address
> 
> Phill


Many "thanks" (3) for the TWO you sent me  
I'll pass one on to the first unfortunate I come across 8)


----------

